# Warm di@k



## Jada (Apr 15, 2012)

So I'm coming up to week 3 on my first cycle test e 500 mg of pinnacle a week .so I noticed my di@k getting hard fast plus it feels warm! Funny  thing is yesterday I was having sex when my wife said dude ur shit is hot! Lol is that normal. It's not 
Hot just warm. She knows I'm using , plus I'm not goin to lie I noticed I'm more 
Aggressive , she noticed too.


----------



## Smilee21 (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow!!! How long does it stay warm for?


----------



## Jada (Apr 15, 2012)

Lol it's like when I get hard boom my shit gets a little red and warm.


----------



## YAMAHA147 (Apr 15, 2012)

lol thats the first time ive ever heard of such a thing


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 15, 2012)

It means your dick is gonna fall off. Sorry to deliver the news bro but its too late to save it. Prepare for your penis-less future by enjoying the 24-48 hours you have left with it.


----------



## Jada (Apr 15, 2012)

Pillar ahhhhhh lol man


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 15, 2012)

just take advantage of it bro! hahahahah


----------



## Georgia (Apr 15, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Hurt (Apr 15, 2012)

LOL I knew Georgia would post in this thread


----------



## Jada (Apr 15, 2012)

Georgia lol , if u want I'll send u a request for a web cam pic, lol


----------



## Georgia (Apr 15, 2012)

No thanks. I'm full of bravado and a lot of talk but rarely back it up when it comes to this kinda stuff. Appreciate the offer though. Very generous of you.


----------



## Jada (Apr 16, 2012)

HAhahahahaha


----------



## jstarks11 (Jun 2, 2012)

LOL, Pinnacle puts dick and clit warming agents in all their gear, this is for your added pleasure!!!!!!! Ha ha ha!!! LOL, that is strange though.


----------



## JOMO (Jun 2, 2012)

Haha, is your shit normally room temp before this cycle.


----------



## mike4563 (Jun 2, 2012)

You know 45% of people smoke after sex. I always smoke after sex..... That's friction for you.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jun 3, 2012)

Bro take a temperature reading of it and compare it to body temp and room temp. It migh be pinnacles famous pip, who knows. Maybe i creased blood flow... I used to have a dog, and when she would get exited the top of her head would get hot, never knew why...

Man, now if you could get it to vibrate, your o'l lady would love it...


----------



## Beefcake (Jun 3, 2012)

Is that why she calls you a Hot Head?  lol


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey bro I noticed that same shit too about 3rd pin in and yes so did my wife.  All my skin got pretty warm.  I was aggressive at first but I think that will drop off a bit.  I wanted to kill people about the first 2 weeks but that went away. Bit of advise... I noticed the word little when you were describing what was happening with your junk.  Don't ever use that word anywhere near sentences involving your package. < time with Test is the best


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 3, 2012)

also at about 3 weeks in the moment I laid down for bed till 30 minutes after I woke up my shit was stiff. You are gonna have to work at keeping your shit down.  Especially at the gym!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 3, 2012)

This is a very funny post Bro...and of corse Mr Georgia wold jump on it ...


----------



## Jada (Jun 3, 2012)

well it lasted for a while but it doesnt get warm like it used tox-


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 7, 2012)

Awesome thread! laughed all the way through. I wish I had this side effect! What's up with that Jstark?! You know I love the P! lol! Funny shit.


----------



## jstarks11 (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL, Well Noob.... The pinnacle guys knew about how easily you already pull chicks bro so they decided not to include the goods in your shit cause it wouldn't be fair to everyone else..... LOL just sayin!!!


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 8, 2012)

ya   Stick a thermometer down the shaft for 45 seconds take a reading then record it.


----------



## jstarks11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Your DICK is about to get warmer!!!!!

Pinnacle has announced their conversion over to Mao Raws and the HIGHEST of quality. They have kicked off this new success with a SALE. Check out their site, they have a few new products as well!!!

And may the warmth be with you!!!!


----------



## JOMO (Jun 8, 2012)

jstarks11 said:


> Your DICK is about to get warmer!!!!!
> 
> Pinnacle has announced their conversion over to Mao Raws and the HIGHEST of quality. They have kicked off this new success with a SALE. Check out their site, they have a few new products as well!!!
> 
> And may the warmth be with you!!!!



Haha!! PL's....making dicks warm since xxxx


----------



## pharaoh (Jun 8, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> So I'm coming up to week 3 on my first cycle test e 500 mg of pinnacle a week .so I noticed my di@k getting hard fast plus it feels warm! Funny  thing is yesterday I was having sex when my wife said dude ur shit is hot! Lol is that normal. It's not
> Hot just warm. She knows I'm using , plus I'm not goin to lie I noticed I'm more
> Aggressive , she noticed too.



My hard on wont go away after sex. I'm 5 weeks in on test e 600mg/wk and bold 400/wk. It stays rock hard for like 10 minutes afterwards! My girlfriend says the difference in how big and hard it gets is crazy when im on the test. This is my second cycle.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 8, 2012)

pharaoh said:


> My hard on wont go away after sex. I'm 5 weeks in on test e 600mg/wk and bold 400/wk. It stays rock hard for like 10 minutes afterwards! My girlfriend says the difference in how big and hard it gets is crazy when im on the test. This is my second cycle.



Have your blood pressure checked a few times... Having a raging Hard on is awesome, a priapis is not


----------



## jstarks11 (Jun 8, 2012)

pharaoh said:


> My hard on wont go away after sex. I'm 5 weeks in on test e 600mg/wk and bold 400/wk. It stays rock hard for like 10 minutes afterwards! My girlfriend says the difference in how big and hard it gets is crazy when im on the test. This is my second cycle.



Are you on Pinnacle Gear????


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 9, 2012)

jstarks11 said:


> Are you on Pinnacle Gear????



Lemme guess... You're going to try and tell us that pinnacle is so fantastic that it makes your dick bigger???


----------



## Georgia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jada (Jun 9, 2012)

lmfao=))  !!!!!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 9, 2012)

lmao...Georgia I love your post bro


----------



## jstarks11 (Jun 10, 2012)

Georgia said:


>



How long did it take you to come up with that??? That shit is Hilarious!!!!!!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 10, 2012)

J knowing Georgia it only took may be a minute or two, lmao....


----------



## jstarks11 (Jun 10, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> J knowing Georgia it only took may be a minute or two, lmao....



That is some badass funny shit!!!


----------

